# Bratfischgewürz ???



## Steff-Peff (9. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, welche Gewürze Ihr für Bratfisch nehmt. Es gibt zwar fertige Mischungen, aber es muss doch möglich sein, diese selbst zu mischen, und dann auch ohne Geschmacksverstärker. Ich würde gerne eine Mischung herstellen, um nur einen Streuer zu benutzen, statt jedes Gewürz einzeln anzufassen.

Auf jeden Fall müssen Salz und Pfeffer rein. Dann passen auch Paprika, Trocken-Knofi und fein gemahlene Kräuter dazu. 
Was mengt Ihr noch bei ?

Schönen Sonntag noch !#h

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## schadstoff (11. November 2008)

*AW: Bratfischgewürz ???*

Als ich benutze eine Afrikanische Würzmischung für meinen Fisch da mir dieser damit am besten schmeckt.....

Das Zeug ist Bio.. also nichts mit Geschmacksverstärker....

Wenn ich mir diese Geile Mischung selber machen wollen würde müßte ich tiefer in die Tasche greifen ......vorrausgesetzt du findest erst mal einen Laden der dir die 2 Speziellen Gewürze auch liefern kann.

Denn du brauchst neben:

Meersalz, Petersilie, Zucker, Knoblauch, Weißer Pfeffer,Grüne Gemüßepaprika, Ingwer, Rosmarin, Dill, Zwiebeln, Fenchel, Senfkörner, Zitronenschale, Zitronensaft,Chilischoten, Zitronenöl, Sesam, Sellerie, Erdnuss und Seetang sowie Nori (das ist Purpurtang)


Das wär mir einfach zu aufwendig - und das gibts ja alles nicht in Minimengen, so das ich dann am ende soviel Gewürz hätte das es wahrscheinlich verfallen würde eh ich es alle bekomme.

Gruss schadstoff


----------



## sunny (11. November 2008)

*AW: Bratfischgewürz ???*

@schadstoff
Wie heißt denn dieses Gewürz, ist das für jede Art von Fisch geeignet und wo kann man es kaufen?


----------



## Ollek (11. November 2008)

*AW: Bratfischgewürz ???*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Meersalz, Petersilie, Zucker, Knoblauch, Weißer Pfeffer,Grüne Gemüßepaprika, Ingwer, Rosmarin, Dill, Zwiebeln, Fenchel, Senfkörner, Zitronenschale, Zitronensaft,Chilischoten, Zitronenöl, Sesam, Sellerie, Erdnuss und Seetang sowie Nori (das ist Purpurtang)



könnte das eine Abwandlung von Harissa oder African rub sein?


----------



## trollingtorsten (11. November 2008)

*AW: Bratfischgewürz ???*

Zum Fisch passen: Anis, Curry, Dill, Fenchel, Koriander, Kurkuma, Merretich, Petersilie, Piment, Safran, Salbei, Sauerampfer, Sternanis, Wacholder, Zitronenmelisse
auch Lauch und Thymian kann man nehmen,ist auch immer abhängig was für eine Sauce oder welche Zubereitungsart und ebenso die Fischsorte
für Sashimi z. B. einfach Marinade herstellen aus Balsamico,Honig,Pfeffer,Salz ein wenig Zitrone und frischen Kräutern etwa 1 1/2 Stunden einziehen lassen mit etwas Sesam weiß oder schwarz bestreuen und lecker......


----------



## schadstoff (25. November 2008)

*AW: Bratfischgewürz ???*

Das Gewürz was ich benutze heisst "Two Oceans Fish Rub"

Ist auch ein Afrikanisches, und schmeckt mir zu jedem fisch !


----------

